# How long until hair grows back?



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

It took about four months for Zuca's fur to grow back.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. That will be most of the summer. I guess I will have to lay out a blanket for her when she's outside. She loves to lay around when we BBQ, and I know the ground will be hot on a bare stomach.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

